# Disoriented squirrel--Rabid?



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

I've been watching this squirrel for the last few days. . . He appears disoriented, running literally sideways and aimlessly around in circles. Has difficulty running along a fence rail without falling every few feet. Any chance this guy is rabid? For a while, I thought he was lame, but upon watching more closely, it seems like something neurological. Any thoughts?


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

you might want to call a wild life place if you have any and ask them if there has been a rabies outbreak in your area. Maybe they'd send someone out to check on it. 
Another thought is that it may have fallen from a tree or other high place and had it's head knocked in. Not enough to kill the little guy but enough to make him act screwy.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Usually rodents don't survve a rabid attack. Could still be rabid or it could be a host of other diseases or poisonings. I'd try shooting it or call animal control if you're in the urban areas.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Any mammal can get rabies, but squirrels are not in the high-risk category. All the same, I would not take chances. If you have a gun and can safely do so, I'd suggest shooting it and burying it deeply. Don't handle it. Even if it's not rabies, the squirrel is obviously not normal and a quick dispatch is likely the kindest thing you can do for it.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd shoot it too - poor thing

I actually shot a rabid ground hog on our farm many years ago - MNR took it for testing and it tested positive ..quite scary


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm no authority, but I think Ross is right, that it would likely be dead.

Probably an injury or just wacky. I see that type behavior a couple times a year here.

But then I shoot as many as possible cuz they destroy all my pecan bounty and damage my house as well. 

Dispatch for its benefit and yours.


----------



## jonc (Nov 16, 2005)

Not sure about the west coast, but I have heard that squirrels on the east coast can carry BSE/CJD...I am not sure if they show symptoms or are just carriers. Either way, you would have to eat it to be in danger, but maybe that's why he's acting so "nutty". (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

amelia said:


> I've been watching this squirrel for the last few days. . . He appears disoriented, running literally sideways and aimlessly around in circles. Has difficulty running along a fence rail without falling every few feet. Any chance this guy is rabid? For a while, I thought he was lame, but upon watching more closely, it seems like something neurological. Any thoughts?




Shoot it, and bury it deep if the authorities do not wish to pick it up for testing.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

To all you folks suggesting the shooting. Isn't there a spot your NOT supposed to shoot it? I am thinking it's the head your not supposed to shoot cause it's the brain they study to find out about rabies.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

TexasArtist said:


> To all you folks suggesting the shooting. Isn't there a spot your NOT supposed to shoot it? I am thinking it's the head your not supposed to shoot cause it's the brain they study to find out about rabies.


Yes, my understanding is rabies testing is done on the brain. 

I wonder if he didn't fall out of a tree and is neurologically messed up now (or got into something poisoned).


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Also keep in mind squirrels can carry bubonic plague and other nasty things.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

It could be as simple as a bug in the ear. May have had a tick or something cral into one of its ears and is throwing off its balance due to interference with its inner ear. Id shoot it anyways, just to be on the safe side. And then call to see if they want to test it. After shooting it, wear gloves, cover up any body fluids which may have come out, and best thing would be to burn it if you have dogs or something that may dig it up.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

If you have lots of ground fall apples or other past-ripe fruit, it may simply be sloshed! The fruit ferments, the squirrels eat it, et voila!


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

the poor squirrel could be drunk --- it ate fermented berries on the ground 
hopefully that's the problem and there isn't a health threat in your area


----------



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

Oh my gosh. . . I have very ripe plums that have been falling. Do ya think? 

Thanks everyone for your input. Since it seems the likelihood of rabies is small, perhaps the "dispatch" can wait a few weeks until I see whether, in fact, I have an alcoholic squirrel on my hands!


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

Caitedid said:


> If you have lots of ground fall apples or other past-ripe fruit, it may simply be sloshed! The fruit ferments, the squirrels eat it, et voila!


 

:rotfl: we posted the same thing - great minds think alike but you were faster at the keyboard and posting 
:Bawling: your computer is faster than mine...


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I recall years ago, we were just finishing Sunday lunch and the kids had already gone outside to play. My seven year old son came bursting through the front door bleeding from his ear, scalp, and neck, and he was crying. His explanation was that he'd seen a squirrel on the ground that wasn't afraid of him, so he tried to catch it. The squirrel ran up a pine tree and stopped. My boy got up close and reached for him and the squirrel jumped on his head, which scared him and so he tried to pull it off with force. The squirrel then clawed him up pretty bad.

I got the 22 and went outside. There the squirrel sat upright in the yard looking at the house. I shot him, took the head, froze it and the next day took it down to the local vets clinic who was going to have it tested. We waited anxiously for the results.

On Tuesday afternoon I came in and asked if the DW had any word from the vet. He was going to call before the end of the day she said. So I sat down to wait.

In about fifteeen minutes the front door burst open and it was my young son, hot and sweaty and in a big rush to find his baseball bat and glove. He was headed down the hallway when he all of a sudden stopped and said, "Oh, dad....that was Blake's pet squirrell you shot." I said, "..........huh?"

It was a pet, or should I say "had been" a neighbors pet that loved to sit on one's shoulder and get a treat. His home was over a quarter mile away and I had no idea. I felt bad about it, but I reckon I would do it again if the circumstances were the same.


----------



## tnroadkill (Jul 29, 2009)

Caitedid said:


> If you have lots of ground fall apples or other past-ripe fruit, it may simply be sloshed! The fruit ferments, the squirrels eat it, et voila!


i agree:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe its just a "half-crazed Mississippi squirrel!" Do you live close to a church!lol


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It could be Distemper.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh foxfire! I shouldn't laugh, I'm sure, but LOL!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Youtube has a video or two of drunk squirrels. Now all they need is a frat house.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there a fruit tree nearby with over-ripe fruit? It might be drunk.

Just a thought.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Caitedid said:


> If you have lots of ground fall apples or other past-ripe fruit, it may simply be sloshed! The fruit ferments, the squirrels eat it, et voila!


My first thought too!

Having seen drink Porcipines and racoons from apples and plums I imagine squirrels would be easy to get drunk. :rotfl:


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Caitedid said:


> The fruit ferments, the squirrels eat it, et voila!


Hmmmmm....wonder if that should be et vodka!?

LOL!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

could also be a brain injury - young squirrels do fall and whack themselves sometimes 
however I would shoot it (not in the head) and see if authorities wanted to test it


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The only good squirrel is a dead squirrel. Shoot it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Had one here doing that.I thought maybe it had Distemper I know I had a bunch of ***** around that year with the same.

big rockpile


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Friend of mine in the city has a plum tree and gets many drunk squirrels in her back yard every summer/fall. Heeeeeeee-larious! They act just as you have described.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Im under the impression its drunk also.


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

had one yesterday morning doing flips and cartwheels in the fresh turned manure, I almost cried laughing! I had a pet squirrel for 10 years that lived indoors (Joey Nibbles) and we traveled MANY miles together. ( I bought him tiny tee shirts to wear and he also had 2 gold rope chains cut down to fit him...it was the late 80's)
He never had a girlfriend (got him at a few days old) and a few days a year he would freak out and act crazy the same way. 
Shoot first to be safe but he is probably a male marking /peeing his area.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

You are what you eat


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Drunk squirrels used to be an annual occurrence near the fruit trees since we used to let so much of it drop. Not just squirrels though, all kinds of animals get hammered and then just lay there or wander around all loopy. It's the right time of year for it to start.

Get video


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

We noticed that while the neighborhood cats normally acted keen to get their claws in a squirrel, they *avoided* the drunk ones. The odd behavior triggered alarm bells in the cats. "Somethin ain't right with that one!" Good thing, too, since the squirrels were in no condition to defend themselves or escape.


----------



## Dono (May 22, 2018)

amelia said:


> I've been watching this squirrel for the last few days. . . He appears disoriented, running literally sideways and aimlessly around in circles. Has difficulty running along a fence rail without falling every few feet. Any chance this guy is rabid? For a while, I thought he was lame, but upon watching more closely, it seems like something neurological. Any thoughts?[/QUOTE
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/1999-09-11/news/9909100562_1_squirrels-bot-fly-animal


----------



## Dono (May 22, 2018)

amelia said:


> I've been watching this squirrel for the last few days. . . He appears disoriented, running literally sideways and aimlessly around in circles. Has difficulty running along a fence rail without falling every few feet. Any chance this guy is rabid? For a while, I thought he was lame, but upon watching more closely, it seems like something neurological. Any thoughts?


IIts a bot fly


----------

